# Vista info sought



## mikes.105

I'm researching the possibility that the frameset of my Vista bike was built by Ray Gasiorowski, dba Romic Cycles, Houston, TX.  I purchased the bike special order from a LBS in Austin, TX is 1978.  Then I was told that the frame was fabricated by the Romic brothers from a tubeset leftover from a batch of racing frames ordered by Vista Corporation.  

Recently, while trying to obtain a new set of badges & decals for a restoration, I was able to contact Ray's widow who informed me that my bike's serial number (ARYK650876)  didn't match any in the Romic registry.  It may be a Vista serial number?

The frame was delivered without any badges or decals.  The LBS installed a Vista badge on the headtube when I had it equipped with a Shimano 600 groupset.

I've found very little info' on the Vista Corporation other than it was formed by dissatisfied Schwinn dealers (Ray Gasiorowski was a former Schwinn employee) that first had their designs built by Columbia, then had them manufactured in Japan.

Any information on the now defunct Vista Corportation, especially any connection with Romic Cycles, would be greatly appreciated.

Here's a pic of the bike with a Frankenstein collection of components:


----------



## detroitbike

In Detroit Michigan Vista bicycles were distributed by Farber cycle. 
 I remember selling many through the late 80's- early 90's.
  I should still have catalogs in the shop.......
    Brian @ BIKE TECH of Detroit


----------



## mikes.105

*thanks Brian*

Now I know a little more... Vista existed into the early 90's.  Assuming they failed, I wonder what became of their production and sales records??


----------



## mikes.105

*'tis a Romic*

Last evening I received word from Mrs. Gasiorowski relating that  Romic Cycles did make high end frames for Vista Corporation during the time period when I purchased my bike.  From it's geometry she is certain it's a frame fabricated by their firm.

But back to my original inquiry; what became of Vista Corp and their records?


----------



## rhenning

I doubt if there are any records.  Most Vistas sold were very low end bikes.  Murray. Huffy, Ross or less. In one of the popular 1970s bike books they show a broken Vista frame to show how poorly it was made.  All of the listed companies did sell a good bike but never sold large numbers of them and outsourced the bikes production.  I am sure most if not all of the records you are looking for has been in a dump for 20+ years or more.  Roger


----------



## dihummer

mikes.105 said:


> . . . that my bike's serial number (ARYK650876)  didn't match any in the Romic registry.  It may be a Vista serial number?




The serial number is for an Araya frameset.  The Vista Elite model had an Araya frameset for several year.

Araya framesets can be found with other brand names: Araya, Concord, Focus, Nishiki, and SR.


----------



## mikes.105

*Thanks dihummer*



dihummer said:


> The serial number is for an Araya frameset.  The Vista Elite model had an Araya frameset for several year.
> 
> Araya framesets can be found with other brand names: Araya, Concord, Focus, Nishiki, and SR.




Thanks dihummer:
After all these years.... Well,that explains the front fork being stamped TANGE 1 when Romic used Reynolds 531 or Columbus tube sets.

BTW: Is this the same Araya that made/makes rims?


----------



## bulldog1935

your bike looks just like my buddy's Vista Silver Shadow that he rode at UT Austin in the late 70s.

It was a quite nice bike.


----------

